# Hobbit is available for pre-order!



## Black Dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

The Hobbit is now available for pre-order on Amazon:

Amazon.com: The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + UltraViolet Digital Copy Combo Pack): Ian McKellen, Martin Freeman, Richard Armitage, James Nesbitt, Ken Stott, Cate Blanchett, Ian Holm, Christopher Lee, Hugo Weaving, Elijah Wo

I already placed my order.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Mar 4, 2013)

Wake me when the extended edition is on sale.


----------



## Eurthantian (Mar 25, 2013)

Sheriff Woody said:


> Wake me when the extended edition is on sale.



What he said.


----------

